# h50 auf 1055t



## DerNachbar (15. Juni 2011)

Ich weiß nicht ob es hier in den Fred gehört aber wurde eine h 50 auf einem 1055t reichen oder die h70 hat da jemand das schon getestet wie die Temp sind mit h50
 Und 1055?


----------



## Malkolm (15. Juni 2011)

Beide sind (wesentlich) besser als der boxed-Kühler, welcher ja auch schon "reicht".
Für alles weitere gibts aber den http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html


----------



## Klartext (15. Juni 2011)

Hab den H50 auch auf meinem 1055T

@3,5 Ghz Idle 25-27°C / Last (Spiele) 35-37°C. Unter Prime waren es glaube bisschen mehr als 40°C.

Denke das die Werte bisschen Niedrig sind, aber das sagt CoreTemp und Everrest.


----------



## DerNachbar (15. Juni 2011)

Hast du die 14 Grad auslese Fehler dazu gerechnet?


----------



## Klartext (15. Juni 2011)

Wie gesagt, denke die Werte sind zu Niedrig, so +10°C würde ich mal dazu rechnen. Aber ist alles noch lange im Rahmen und tuts.


----------



## DerNachbar (15. Juni 2011)

Ja denke ich auch und 3.5 ghz ist ist für ein 1055 nicht schlecht


So seh ich es auch


----------



## razzor1984 (15. Juni 2011)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Beide sind (wesentlich) besser als der boxed-Kühler, welcher ja auch schon "reicht".
> Für alles weitere gibts aber den http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html


 
Schau dir die Beiträge im Sammelthreat an 
Trotzdem Kurz info: Von einer h50 würd ich grundsätzlich abraten da diese die älteste Miniwakü am Markt isT. Die Pumpe hört man raus ^^
Weiters aufs case achten; man braucht nen guten Airflow - seitliche Lüfter usw --> Wenns ne mini Wakü unbedingt sein soll Antec 620 oder schau ins Lüku FORUM Stichwort SILVERAIROW  (is leiser und besser wenn er reinpassst)

EDIT: wegen den Temps min 15 grad draufaddiern  & Und Werte unter Zimper temp sind PHYSIKALISCH net machbar vll mit Stickstoff aber mit Wakü never ....

EDIT 2:



Klartext schrieb:


> Hab den H50 auch auf meinem 1055T
> 
> @3,5 Ghz Idle 25-27°C / Last (Spiele) 35-37°C. Unter Prime waren es glaube bisschen mehr als 40°C.
> 
> Denke das die Werte bisschen Niedrig sind, aber das sagt CoreTemp und Everrest.


 
Würd sogar 20 dazu addiern weil wenn ich meinem 1055t zb mit OCCT stress  (Large) dann hab ich laut den Sensoren 36 - 38 grad  - Mb sensor zeigt  55 grad. Ergo muss ich ich irgendwas um 60  haben oder lieg  zw 60 - 65. 
Ein Messsensor auf der H70 ,direkt auf der PUMPE, gibt nach der Stunde OCCT 39  - 40 grad an also man muss MIN 15 wenn net sogar 20 dazuaddieren !


----------



## razzor1984 (15. Juni 2011)

Doppel post dell - plz


----------



## Klartext (15. Juni 2011)

Wie viel wir dazu addieren sollten, darüber könnten wir lange streiten und diskutieren. Die Werte sind viel zu niedrig, soviel steht fest^^.

Es läuft und macht keine Mukken, mehr interessiert mich nicht


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Juni 2011)

Malkolm schrieb:


> Beide sind (wesentlich) besser als der boxed-Kühler, welcher ja auch schon "reicht".
> Für alles weitere gibts aber den http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html


 
/sign.
Alternativ wäre der Test vielleicht auch ein guter Anlaufpunkt, wenn man auf der Suche nach Testergebnissen ist


----------

